# Bereits bestehende Applet-Objects nutzen



## Moneo (21. Dez 2005)

Hallo,


ich habe folgendes Problem: Ein von einer WWW-Seite geladenes Applet soll einen Server starten. Wenn die Seite nochmal aufgerufen wird und das Applet wieder lädt, soll das Applet erkennen, daß dieser Server schon einmal generiert wurde, schon existiert und soll diesen Server dann nutzen und keinen neuen aufmachen (würde ja einen neuen Port brauchen etc.).

Wie geht das? Ich habe weder in Core Java noch in Foren bisher was passendes gefunden.

Schon mal danke im voraus.


----------



## Campino (21. Dez 2005)

Was bringt es dir wenn ein Applet einen Server startet? Lass ihn doch von anfang an laufen und dann das Applet darauf zugreifen...


----------



## Moneo (21. Dez 2005)

Es soll niemand was installieren müssen und nichts über einen zentralen Server via Servlet etc. gehen.

Das Szenario: Über eine Community kann man eine "Echtzeit"-Konversation starten, wie wir sie z. B. von ICQ kennen. Diese Convo läuft aber P2P und nicht über einen zentralen Chat Server. Wenn nun einer schon mit jemanden chattet und eine weitere Convo startet, muß natürlich erkannt werden, daß so ein Server schon läuft und der benutzt werden, sonst bekommt man mit den Ports Probleme.


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Dez 2005)

> Wenn die Seite nochmal aufgerufen wird und das Applet wieder lädt,


das geht nicht, du meinst bestimmt nicht das vergleichweise trivial Start-Stop

Browser-Fenster zu: auch der "Server" verschwindet, was immer ihr euch da drunter vorstellt??

Beziehungsweise: wenn der "Server" schon läuft, kann man das ja am belegten Port einfach erkennen


----------

